# Toyota expert 830 esp Power Supply



## wgarcia (Oct 8, 2011)

My external power supply stopped working. does any one know where I can find a replacement or repair it?


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

There are 3 fuses in the power pac for the 830. Ck. them first. Next, Ck with Data Stitch in Weatherford, TX. They are Toyota dealers. Get ready for sticker shock tho, we had to get a rebuild on ours, $750.00.


----------



## wgarcia (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah I know, I've been googleling around and have come across similar prices. I was hoping to get it fixed for atleast maybe 300 bucs! not 5 or 7. Im surprised I havent been able to find someone locally that would be brave enough to take on the job. I did check the fuses and they are good. matter of fact I took it apart myself to try to find any burnt parts, nothing!


----------



## IrishDesigner (May 3, 2014)

Hope you got it fixed already, the power module has two different power converters in it, both are Consel. You can find complete replacements on Ebay, if you have to replace the big one, it will be easier than the 25 Watt one. Just use the specs on the outside of the Power supply to repurchase. Remember to take a picture of the hook up. My friend is a equipment calibration specialist so he looked it over and told me what I needed to do to replace it. Cost me a total of $125.


----------

